# Bucks vs Knicks: Game 40 -- London Game!



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm getting this thread up a day early since the game will be in mid-afternoon tomorrow. 

We've come to one of the more highly anticipated games of the Bucks season this year - the trip across the pond to take on the Knicks in London. The Knicks have looked helpless recently and, despite injuries and the schedule getting tougher, the Bucks have stayed consistent around the .500 mark. This should be a win for the franchise, and it could be an important one. The Bucks are looking to broaden their brand and a big win over a marquee team overseas could do wonders to help build an international fanbase. The fact that the Bucks have numerous international players on their roster could also help to turn some of the Brits into Bucks.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm at work so I'm not watching right now, but the updates I've seen sure look good! Bucks up 56-37 at half.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> I'm at work so I'm not watching right now, but the updates I've seen sure look good! Bucks up 56-37 at half.


The Knicks have 17 turnovers after the 3rd and are playing some of the worst basketball I've ever seen. The only reason the Bucks aren't up by 50 is the fact Melo has been to the like 108 times so far this game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Cut down my cable package because it was insanely expensive and one of the casualties was NBAtv. Sucks missing the one nationally televised Bucks game a year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

roux said:


> Cut down my cable package because it was insanely expensive and one of the casualties was NBAtv. Sucks missing the one nationally televised Bucks game a year.



I thought it's on TNT?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> I thought it's on TNT?


Well, if it was it's too ****ing late now.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought it was on NBAtv. I think @Basel's been smoking something again...


----------

